# Baffin Bay 4/5-4/7



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

My father and I were invited by a group of individuals that go down there every year, rent out "Baffin On the Rocks," and fish for the weekend with guides. Our guides did a excellent job, and so did the cook making sure we has food in our belly every night before we went to bed. 

Fished Baffin from friday to sunday, with calm weather for majority of the trip. We woke up Friday morning thinking we were going to sleep in, but, turned out when we woked up it was only blowing roughly 10 kts. Managed some nice fish all the way up to 8 pounds.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

All the big fish were released except one 28" and, which was his personal best, and he kept to mount. Some more pics....


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks for the pics Brandon - had a great time.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great PICS and report; thanks for sharing.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Fine fish! Thanks for the report.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Blue Fury

Were you fishing with Plaag and silver king adventures? looks like a great time


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

bayouboy said:


> Blue Fury
> 
> Were you fishing with Plaag and silver king adventures? looks like a great time


sure was


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

yes we fished with Plaag on Sun and did real well - in fact he put me on my personal best 28/7.5 using my "snoopy pole" - everbody made fun of my spinning reels -guess they aren't cool..lol


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

Beautiful fish son. I was hoping you would never find out about those sissy baitcasting reels. Nothing wrong with your snoopy fishing pole. Caught a nice couple flounders at the pipes right after I talked to you tonight.


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Really nice fish. 

I want to go down there someday soon.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Great Looking Catch, Those Big'ns Really Put Up A Fight!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

They Really Blow Up On Those Top Water Plugs.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*tt*

If I told ya I wasn't jealouse. I'd be lyin'.
Way to nail em guys.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey did yall enjoy Baffin on the Rocks and yall do any fishing from the pier??


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Congrats!!! Those are some nice fish.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

So Plaag joins all the other Texas guides invading in Baffin in the Spring? I didn't think he did that. Great pics.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

deke said:


> So Plaag joins all the other Texas guides invading in Baffin in the Spring? I didn't think he did that. Great pics.


Hmm, I wasn't aware they had assigned seating?? Maybe we should put them all in time-out for fishing in public waters?

Great catches guys, we are headed down there on Thursday, hope they are still biting.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

deke said:


> So Plaag joins all the other Texas guides invading in Baffin in the Spring? I didn't think he did that. Great pics.


My dad had to convince him to go down there. He only goes down there for the winter months really.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

bigdog said:


> Hmm, I wasn't aware they had assigned seating?? Maybe we should put them all in time-out for fishing in public waters?
> 
> Great catches guys, we are headed down there on Thursday, hope they are still biting.


look at the time--- 11 PM???? Get some sleep bigdog, you're going to need it this coming weekend.

Did someone call for a night time wade down there this weekend?? might just have to shake loose from the poker games. lol

see you in a couple days.

oh, and Brandon, nice catches bro. and nice little scooter you are rolling now. should be some major fun times in the near future. give me a call next time you are down this way and we'll go open up the compass and let it fly! lol

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

wind was to stiff to really fish from the pier and yes we had a great time at Baffin on the Rocks - I would definately recomend it. this was my first time to Baffin, 1st time to really wade fish, and first time to throw tops at trout so I feel pretty lucky..and quite possibly addicted...



HuntNFishNick said:


> Hey did yall enjoy Baffin on the Rocks and yall do any fishing from the pier??


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice catches. Good job!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Sweet thats what its all about nice catch on the p.b awesome


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Free Country*



deke said:


> So Plaag joins all the other Texas guides invading in Baffin in the Spring? I didn't think he did that. Great pics.


What are you talking about.

I have a trip with Cliff Webb for Galveston lined up in June.

just kidding


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

nice fish


----------

